# 2007 VW City Golf-front strut replacement



## burnbaby (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi, just had my front struts replaced and pulling out from the shop heard creaking from the front end turning in either direction. Google search found a perfect description, sounds like an old wooden pirate ship creaking. Techician happened to be standing outside and said my power steering pump was cold! 

I never heard this sound before cold or hot before the strut replacement wondering if it’s a replacement gone bad? Drove around a bit turning in both directions and sound very apparent. The comprehensive check was completed with no issues, would they not have boted power steering issues?

Any advice?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Was the strut mount and bearing replaced?


----------

